# It is Grouse season!!! YAAHHOOOO



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So I looked on the DWR website and on the calender it has Grouse and Rabbits opening tomorrow!! I'm going to double check it but if that is the case I'm pumped!!
Who is going out? I know I'm going to a place I found last year while deer hunting. I have been finding them right up on the wasatch front 5 minutes from my house. It is a nasty get on all 4's hike for about an hour but once I'm up there I've seen lots of the little buggers!!
I may have to wait till the weekend but I'm pumped for sure!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I noticed that you have to buy a tag $10 per Grouse now. At least that is what I read in the proclamation. Can anyone clarify this? I don't remember that ever being the case before. I thought if you had a hunting license you could kill sage grouse with no additional fees?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Forest grouse hunting (Blues and Ruffs) you only need your hunting lic. For Sage and Sharptail grouse you have to have a tag which you drew out for.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

10 bucks for a grouse! I was getting nervous!!
I'm after the blues!!


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

me and the dogs are ready to go. them blues can run but they just can't hide. :mrgreen:


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

So excited for dove and grouse! Can't decide what to go for first.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

A-Weezy said:


> So excited for dove and grouse! Can't decide what to go for first.


let me help ya with that one, go for doves... :O•-: ( ****currently packing for the grouse hunt  ****)

Just kidding with ya :mrgreen: ....i have seen tons of doves around and hope their are some grouse around with the wet spring we had. whatever you decide, good luck. 8)


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been looking forward to the grouse hunt ever since I didn't draw out for any big game tags! I'm headed up tomorrow night! I just hope I can find some...


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Sage Grouse still doesn't open till the 24th


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

I ended up goin grouse hunting. Hiked for an hour and half after work and seen one, killed one.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm all packed up and heading up tomorrow!!! can't wait!! I'll post how I do tomorrow


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I went out Thursday and saw one but I wasn't able to even get a shot as I was still in the car. I hiked all day and did not see another.


----------

